# Moose Plow Hydraulic Power Angle



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

Does anyone have one yet? I contacted the manufacturer Fuse Powersports and it sounds like a very good system. It is $800 though but it would save a ton of time. Fuse claims it will bend the blade and pushtubes before it tears up the hydraulic system. They also claim it is suitable for commercial use.


----------



## nate04 (Nov 24, 2009)

*does anyone have any pics on the hydraulic system?*

does anyone have any pics on the hydraulic system?



noooooo;864188 said:


> Does anyone have one yet? I contacted the manufacturer Fuse Powersports and it sounds like a very good system. It is $800 though but it would save a ton of time. Fuse claims it will bend the blade and pushtubes before it tears up the hydraulic system. They also claim it is suitable for commercial use.


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

I just got the call that mine has finally arrived at the dealer. Backordered for over a month. There are pics on the moose website and at fuse-powersports. Fuse is the manufacturer. Fuse has a short video as well.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

url of there web site page
http://www.mooseutilities.com/products.jsp?level1=972&product_group_id=10964

and due a search for the Fuse powersports you can get some more Pic's and a video there.


----------

